

How a Group of HN Users Saved RestoreTheFourth.net - sinak
http://sina.is/helping-rt4/

======
wcarss
This effort was a lot of fun to be involved in -- it's really cool in general
that this group managed to coalesce in such a short period of time.

Anyone reading this who wants to meet some interesting people, learn some
things, and feel like you're making a bit of a difference on the internet:
email Sina!

------
IceyEC
It was a blast, thanks for the great idea Sina!

